
Forget Products. Build Ecosystems - manolis_bab
https://medium.com/@manolisbabiolakis/forget-products-build-ecosystems-792dea2cc4f2#.mbxl2sv4r
======
OtterCoder
"Don't plant trees, plant a forest!" In all seriousness, this can kill a
startup. You should try to allow for later extension of your product, but you
have to actually get one thing to market before you can bring many things to
market.

